# And I only had an Oceanspan...



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Suspect this one ran more than 100 watts...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYtCAMvr4qg


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The way he watches the remote gauge glasses when he puts them under load I guess the Bailey board's not too clever.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Hells bells! That looks like a coast station tx hall!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Why didn't he use VHF and save the transmitter for its real purpose - making coffee?

John T


----------

